# What is your system?



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

Against my better judgement, at risk of some of you haters and eye rollers out there, i'm going to tell you my system and see what your system is.

let's say the house in question is a 7,000 board foot house (approx 700sq meter). 8' ceiling, 150' of square bead, boarded by professionals. no straight-flex/no-coat. in other words, a gravy house.

detailed description of my system

Day 1.
7:00am - spot all the screws and pre-fill any gaps with straight out of the box synko taping mud using a 4" slightly curved, semi-flex blade knife. 

7:55am - smoke & coffee

8am - bust out the super taper, add roughly 2 tubes of water to full box of synko taping. nice and sloppy. square 15 litre rubbermaid with a belt slid through it to strap around my waist get's filled up by the super taper. i go around and start all the bottom joints in the house, any internal angles smaller than 2', any plugs that have been overcut. once the rubbermaid is empty, i wipe out all the tapes with an 8" knife & mud pan, then repeat the process until it's done. drop super taper in water. cleaned up.

11:00am - smoke & coffee & snickers

12:00pm - get set up for angles, tube, roller, flusher. again, approx 2 tubes of water to a full box of synko taping. i do as many upright angles as i can with 4 tubes of mud, grab tape real, tape them in, roll them, flush them from the ground to the ceiling leaving a mess at the ceiling because it all get's cleaned up when i do the ceiling angles.
repeat process until upright angles are done. 2.5" flusher. drop roller/flusher/angle head in water. cleaned up

smoke 

start the ceiling angles. same system, 4 tubes at a time because after that the mud starts 'setting' and doesn't flush as nicely. i clean up all the corners with the same 4" knife i use for everything on tape in.

3:00pm - smoke & coffee

3:05pm - pre-cut any beads and set them against the wall all over the house where they are needed. add about 1/2 tube of water to a full box of synko taping. go around with tube & bead applicator head putting on mud. after 4 tubes full, go around and wipe out the beads with 4" knife. repeat until finished. pull/push water in/out of tube 4x, drop bead applicator in water, cleaned up.

4:15pm - smoke & coffee on the road home.

Day 2
7:00am - pull 10" fat boy box & pump out of water. add approx 3/4 tube of water to full box of synko finish mud. box out the entire house doing 2 passes on every joint, go one way and back the other way. 1 pass doesn't fill nicely enough. drop box back in it's watery home, pump out any mud from the pump, 6 pumps of water through it, and it joins the box in it's watery home. cleaned.

8:30am - smoke & coffee

8:35am - add about 1/8th tube water to full box of synko finish. trowel all the bottom butt's & beads. 12" trowel

10:00am - smoke

10:05am - grab 6" knife with slightly curved blade, medium flex. do any knife work that needs doing on bottoms, tieing anything together that needs it, doing 2nd coat on screws as i go.

11:55am - smoke & coffee & snickers

12:00pm - repeat above steps on the ceilings with my stilts on. the added step is that i coat 2 sides of each internal 3-way corner.

2:30pm - smoking and drinking coffee on the way home.


Day 3
7:00am - pole sander & 100grit. quickly, and i mean quickly sand JUST ridges.

7:45am - smoke

7:50am - take 12" box & pump out of water. add about 3/4 tube to full box finish mud. box entire house.

smoke

9:00am - start the previous days system of troweling & knifing again. same system minus doing screws again. they only need 2 coats, hence the slightly curved blades. 
bottoms
smoke
tops
smoke

1:30pm - angles. 3.5". i tube & flush 3 rooms at a time. strap the stilts on, do the 3-ways. repeate until house is done.

3:30 - 4:00. done, that house is drying getting ready for McDusty to attack again.

Day 4
7:00am - scrape all the floors, easier to see blobs before you sand.

7:20am - strap 150 grit Johnsons Abrasives to the 'idiot stick' as some of you have dubbed it. Pole sander to the rest of us. Pole sand all the walls.

9:00am - new sheet of 150grit. stilts, pole out the ceilings.

11:00am - sponge all the bottoms using Dynamic brand sponge in one hand, 100watt trouble light in the other.

1:30pm - do the tops off stilts

3:30pm - using small angle broom, sweep out all the corners and along the wall/floor. then big shop broom the rest of the house.


she's done. go ahead and tell me i'm stupid or i've done this or that wrong. i don't give a ****. i have told my 2 previous contractors in Canada that i'm coming back and they can't wait. 

if the house is a bit bigger, it easily turns into a 7 day job. for it to take me more than 7 days, it's gotta be a monster. but the above scenario is a 'gravy' situation. no other trades on site, no crap in the way, no phone calls.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Sounds like your doin ok McDusty, it all works for you so thats all that matters, throw in a bazooka, angle heads, mud runner, power sander and thats about me too, i have never had a standard gravy house such as this, they are all different and all require different tools, trims, and methods for me as you have found out, I do a lot of coving as well.
8am starts, 10am brew 12pm lunch 3pm brew 5pm ish piss off home.

I think if i owned the shop that sells you smokes, coffee and snickers i might be better off 

Great write up, i bet it took you a while, some wont aggree with your method but any man who gets his arse out of bed and puts in a good effort such as this deserves a pat on the back. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

You only take 5 min for a smoke and coffee? I aint working for you fella:blink:


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

Kiwiman said:


> You only take 5 min for a smoke and coffee? I aint working for you fella:blink:


 
hahaha, lunch does not exist. and yes, the store that sells me smokes and snickers know me quite well, i don't even need to say my brand anymore. coffee i bring from home usually. thermose. 

it did take awhile to write that all up, a pretty basic description. i know you kiwi's don't get gravy. every site i'm on has other trades everywhere. i had to tell the electritian on the last job to take all his outlet covers back off because it was a stupid thing to do. the painter would have freaked out too. what a stupid move on his part putting them all on already. then the next day the tile guy came and was spreading thin-set in the bathroom. well that room is now well delayed. good job, way to speed things up.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I carry coffee in a thermos too. I also carry a cooler with a sandwich for lunch, 2 beers and a bottle of Ibuprohin.
Your technique is similar to mine, escpecially the smoking schedule. I use some differant tools so there is a alittle differance there too.

One thing I do differant is that i tape all but the corners and angles on day one, then bed em with an 8 box. Day two, I run the corners and angles(crown) and place beads. Course this depends on the size of the job,, if its a small job, I'll run it all in one day.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

McDusty said:


> hahaha, lunch does not exist. and yes, the store that sells me smokes and snickers know me quite well, i don't even need to say my brand anymore. coffee i bring from home usually. thermose.
> 
> it did take awhile to write that all up, a pretty basic description. i know you kiwi's don't get gravy. every site i'm on has other trades everywhere. i had to tell the electritian on the last job to take all his outlet covers back off because it was a stupid thing to do. the painter would have freaked out too. what a stupid move on his part putting them all on already. then the next day the tile guy came and was spreading thin-set in the bathroom. well that room is now well delayed. good job, way to speed things up.


 
Thats pretty much how it goes, you have to get a little pushy (just slightly sugestive) with the other trades and tell them how much they will hold you up if they do some things at certian times, everyones just trying to make a living so you cant be to arogant about it, they soon get the message a figure out what you need, if you dont get an arogant arse hole that is, Im same as the Capt, flats butts on day one, then corners angles on day two then i get the hopper out and do battle with the skinny corners and use the internal beads to deal them out. then around it all again. You guys can keep your ciggys, yuk, i suppose you dont even wear a mask for sanding either and suck all that in too?? Your lungs will be looking like the gulf of meh he ko


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> One thing I do differant is that i tape all but the corners and angles on day one, then bed em with an 8 box. Day two, I run the corners and angles(crown) and place beads. Course this depends on the size of the job,, if its a small job, I'll run it all in one day.


8" box over wet tapes?


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

cazna said:


> then i get the hopper out and do battle with the skinny corners and use the internal beads to deal them out.


here is where the 'super taper' kicks the bazooka & banjo. tight spots get taped in as if they were normal. i have yet to see a 'super taper' in NZ.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I hear what ya sayin, Good simple tool those super tapers, but sometimes those tight spots are even tighter than the paper tape folded in half, and you still have to get in there and make a nice straight corner or they look crap, with the internal bead i can just push it in wipe off, touch up again later and not have to form the corner, and when sanding and scraping out i cant damage it. And sometimes they still have a gap in the corner so i dont have to fill it first.
I use to use straightflex and cut it to shape, no coats good to but you have to mud the corner then push the tape in, with the hopper and beads its fast and easy from start to finish.


----------



## pipercub17 (Feb 26, 2010)

you need to have a few more smokes to catch up to me :thumbsup:
i have aleast 3 more smokes than you in a day and if a tool gets busted 
well then i sit down on a bucket and smoke the hole pack :thumbup:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Just throw a little mud on the floor real close to the other trade guys. Make it look like an accident, of course. They usually leave. Or "drop" some in their tool pouch. That'll usually gets them headed to the door.


----------



## PrairrieDogExpress (Jan 29, 2010)

I think some of your time estimates are a little off there mcdusty. No way flats take you 3 hrs on day one. No vaults or high areas = 1.5 hours max. 
1.5 hours to trowel bottoms on day 2? Not a chance. With that amount of bead you get that done in 45 min easy. Probably an hour with 6 ".
45 min to rough sand between coats? Cmon. I know you better than that.
Good of you to overestamate though instead of under.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

McDusty said:


> 8" box over wet tapes?


Yep, 8" box over wet tape


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

McDusty said:


> here is where the 'super taper' kicks the bazooka & banjo. tight spots get taped in as if they were normal. i have yet to see a 'super taper' in NZ.


The super-taper has NEVER, or EVER will beat a banjo or a bazooka. If you think it can, you should watch someone run of these two tools.I'm not knocking the super-taper, it is a tool, it has its use, but to say it can beat either of the other two, is paramount to saying that a horse and buggy can beat a race car in the quarter.


----------



## PrairrieDogExpress (Jan 29, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> The super-taper has NEVER, or EVER will beat a banjo or a bazooka. If you think it can, you should watch someone run of these two tools.I'm not knocking the super-taper, it is a tool, it has its use, but to say it can beat either of the other two, is paramount to saying that a horse and buggy can beat a race car in the quarter.


I think you should watch someone who knows how to us the ST well also and then make your judgement. Respectfully. It might not out perform the bazooka (if you exclude small tapes and tight areas) but I would kick the banjo's ass. Banjo is nice though if you dont want to get your hands dirty.


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> The super-taper has NEVER, or EVER will beat a banjo or a bazooka. If you think it can, you should watch someone run of these two tools.I'm not knocking the super-taper, it is a tool, it has its use, but to say it can beat either of the other two, is paramount to saying that a horse and buggy can beat a race car in the quarter.


this from the guy who boxes over wet tapes, and is from the time of horse & buggy.  

i've worked with & behind people who use banjo & bazooka. by the time you have cleaned your bazooka i'm half done angles. or in your case, half done running 8" rolleyes over wet tapes rolleyes


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

PrairrieDogExpress said:


> I think some of your time estimates are a little off there mcdusty. No way flats take you 3 hrs on day one. No vaults or high areas = 1.5 hours max.
> 1.5 hours to trowel bottoms on day 2? Not a chance. With that amount of bead you get that done in 45 min easy. Probably an hour with 6 ".
> 45 min to rough sand between coats? Cmon. I know you better than that.
> Good of you to overestamate though instead of under.


 
well i didn't want the people to think i was a liar. so i overestimated the times and underestimated the smokes. we'll make a video of how to tape in a house in the morning and coat another house in the afternoon.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Maybe all true, maybe not, leverage is a great thing, example-try painting a ceiling with a roller with no roller handle? hard work and slow isnt it? and your too far away to see if your making a nice job or not.

The only way to speed things up is to move faster and jump up and down off a ladder like an idiot, which you can do when your young and dumb, but as you get older this wont work so well will it??? So lets put a handle on the roller and see what happens, Wow its so much easier and faster with out having to burn all that energy and leap around and fast as you can.

Super tapers and banjos seem like a roller with no handle to me, and a bazooka is like a roller with a turbo charged handle

Thats why i put the hawk and trowel down and re morgaged the house to get some tools to make life easier.

Corner trowel or flusher/angle head on a handle?
Corner roller or bed it in with a knife?
Hand sand or or let a power sander do some work and remove the dust?
Have to put wet tape on by hand or use leverage so you dont have to leap around so much?

And as for a 8 inch over wet tapes, well i wipe down and then run my 7 inch over the wet ceiling tapes? Works for me.

We all just trying to get the same result so if it works for you then great, stick with it but i try not to get tunnel vision, something may work fine one day but then something might work better the next, Thats the fun of it all for me.


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

if i went up and down a bench for taping in ceilings, then yes, that would be stupid.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

So how do you do it then?? Are you using a wipedown knife, i can do that with dry tape after the tube, bit awkward but it can be done.


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

stilts, i don't get off until the ceilings are done.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Dusty, When you made this post, you asked for comparisons on style. You made the point that some might bash you. We didn't, we just added some thoughts.

Somehow I guess you made the assumption that since we didn't say,,"Well IF thats all you know how to do, then go for it".

What can I say to someone that thinks a SuperTaper is the thing to use???? :jester: 

Butt with your own head dummy !!!:whistling2:


----------



## PrairrieDogExpress (Jan 29, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Dusty, When you made this post, you asked for comparisons on style. You made the point that some might bash you. We didn't, we just added some thoughts.
> 
> Somehow I guess you made the assumption that since we didn't say,,"Well IF thats all you know how to do, then go for it".
> 
> ...


Glad there are guys like you out there to make me look good. Thank you so much.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

PrairrieDogExpress said:


> I think you should watch someone who knows how to us the ST well also and then make your judgement. Respectfully. It might not out perform the bazooka (if you exclude small tapes and tight areas) but I would kick the banjo's ass. Banjo is nice though if you dont want to get your hands dirty.


Its your lie brother, tell it big as you want too


----------



## PrairrieDogExpress (Jan 29, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Its your lie brother, tell it big as you want too


"sigh" Its sad to see the elderly deteriorate. The mind is always the first to go.


----------



## PrairrieDogExpress (Jan 29, 2010)

Honestly everyone here does it "the best, fastest way". I finish the average house in 4 days. If anyone else does the same then thats great.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

4 Days ??? What about the quaility?? i am not saying your rough but i have never seen a plaster dry properly that fast?? Ok its dry enough to sand (Just) but the painter comes along and then the owner moves in and warms up the house and the plaster shrinks a little couse it didnt have time to cure properly and then the tapes show through, not a good look.

And stop knocking back the Capt, He has helped out a lot of people with his posts, So if you dont agree no need for the low blows.

How many have you helped out??? Oh i see by your count its F#%K all.


----------



## PrairrieDogExpress (Jan 29, 2010)

cazna said:


> 4 Days ??? What about the quaility?? i am not saying your rough but i have never seen a plaster dry properly that fast?? Ok its dry enough to sand (Just) but the painter comes along and then the owner moves in and warms up the house and the plaster shrinks a little couse it didnt have time to cure properly and then the tapes show through, not a good look.
> 
> And stop knocking back the Capt, He has helped out a lot of people with his posts, So if you dont agree no need for the low blows.
> 
> How many have you helped out??? Oh i see by your count its F#%K all.


Easy there fella. First of all I never said 4 consecutive days. I usually work on 2 houses at the same time and alternate days to allow for drying. Secondly the only reason I knocked the Capt. is because he seems to "know it all" and is quick to criticize when he does not agree. If you'll look he was the one who took shots first. 
To put it in perspective, using the "horse and buggy method" last year I finished 400 000 sqft of board by myself. My goodness! to think if I could triple that with the bazooka! if its true I'm all for it.

Not knocking you Cazna. You seem like a good Sh1t.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

All good dude, bit hard to pick the tone when reading written word sometimes, You have done well doing that much board and it seems to work for you well.

But just run through your mind the idea of leverage, you still have to put every peice of tape to the wall with your hand, what would happen if you could extend that hand somehow? Like adding a paint handle on a roller. Such pointing something out, not saying your way is wrong or taking a shot. :thumbsup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

PrairrieDogExpress said:


> Easy there fella. First of all I never said 4 consecutive days. I usually work on 2 houses at the same time and alternate days to allow for drying. Secondly the only reason I knocked the Capt. is because he seems to "know it all" and is quick to criticize when he does not agree. If you'll look he was the one who took shots first.
> To put it in perspective, using the "horse and buggy method" last year I finished 400 000 sqft of board by myself. My goodness! to think if I could triple that with the bazooka! if its true I'm all for it.
> 
> Not knocking you Cazna. You seem like a good Sh1t.


I don't know it all, i say that alot. I did start tapeing in 1973 with a slop-box (predecessor to the super-taper). 

I have hand-taped,run a slop-box, banjo,and bazoka. 

I still talk to hand-finishers today that say they can out-run auto tools.

A tool is a tool. A faster tool is just that, a faster tool. 

Wheather you agree or not, does not change the facts. Regardless of how old I am.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Oh Dayum here we go again! The Bullchit meter just surpassed the limits and busted the dial...

Well PDE , You have most certainly made history!!! for the biggest Bullchiter on the internet. 

I only give it a rough breakdown of 35,000 sq ft of sheetrock to completely finish out by yourself???? In one weeks time? 40 hours? 
That would be around 400,000 sq ft of board for one year. 

Don't worry PDE,, I won't bullchit you one least little bit. I personally have kicked some serious azz in the past with my finish work. But Never Have I ever been able to finish L4 35,000 sq ft of board in a weeks time By Myself.

I don't care how much Gravy you spread on the jobsite,, It ain't happening.


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

betterdrywall said:


> I only give it a rough breakdown of 35,000 sq ft of sheetrock to completely finish out by yourself???? In one weeks time? 40 hours?
> That would be around 400,000 sq ft of board for one year.
> 
> Don't worry PDE,, I won't bullchit you one least little bit. I personally have kicked some serious azz in the past with my finish work. But Never Have I ever been able to finish L4 35,000 sq ft of board in a weeks time By Myself.
> ...


 
ummm i'm not sure who tought you math but to do 400,000sq ft of board in a year you only need to do 7,692 sq ft a week. and that's easy. if anything, PDE is underestimating how much he did last year.


----------



## PrairrieDogExpress (Jan 29, 2010)

betterdrywall said:


> Oh Dayum here we go again! The Bullchit meter just surpassed the limits and busted the dial...
> 
> Well PDE , You have most certainly made history!!! for the biggest Bullchiter on the internet.
> 
> ...


I hope your not pricing your own jobs buddy.


----------



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

capt when do you drink your beers? haha, i always thought about bringing a couple brews to work to relax when breaking but im always worried about home owners or builder guy coming in and canning me..


my routine:

1st day: 7 am unload tools and mat.. prefill (verys job to job, if the money is there i'll prefill quite a bit) tape lower flats. run lower angles with roller and glazer 2.5 in angle head. hop on stilts tape upper flats and ring out with roller and glazer.. all taping done with banjo.

pre cut bead. mix bead mud, fill hopper and stick bead.

2nd day: box out flats and butts with 10'' box. hop on stilts hit upper screws and upper beads with hawk and 10'' trowel. hop down and hit lowers.. pack up.

3rd day: pre sand flats and corners, box out with 12'' box. run angles with 3'' angle head. run bead and screws, do butt cross offs on stilts. hop down and fill lowers.. scrape floors (pending pay) then bail.. 

then wait 2 months to get paid.. haha jk. well, in some cases it takes that long... ****ers.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

jmr said:


> capt when do you drink your beers? haha, i always thought about bringing a couple brews to work to relax when breaking but im always worried about home owners or builder guy coming in and canning me..
> 
> 
> my routine:
> ...


I take my lunch to work in a cooler,I hate to leave and drive somewhere at lunch. I sit in the truck, listen to Rush, eat a sandwich and drink my 2 beers along with 4 Ibuprophin. If the owners or the gc are hanging around a bunch, I just skip it. Some folks can't take a joke. I have found that if you listen to Rush, nobody on the jobsite will come anywhere near your truck.:thumbup:


----------



## tricounty dwall (Apr 29, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I don't know it all, i say that alot. I did start tapeing in 1973 with a slop-box (predecessor to the super-taper).
> 
> I have hand-taped,run a slop-box, banjo,and bazoka.
> 
> ...


He is right. The bazooka will smoke any taper out there. Thats like saying u can pull your flats faster by hand than with a box. Facts are facts tools are faster. and pde u doing 400,000sq of board in a year isnt impressive, if thats all reg 48's then thats only 160 sheets a week. and if its stretch board then thats less. and u say u do 2 houses at a time. if u are running tools u should be running 250 -300 bds a week at least.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

We[2 of us] hang and tape about 500-600 brd a month;and spray,of course that was the last 15 years not the last 2 now I do about 200 brd a month by myself if I,m lucky. That # is an average;when its real good we do about 1000 a month, they aint building McMansions anymore tho.


----------



## PrairrieDogExpress (Jan 29, 2010)

tricounty dwall said:


> He is right. The bazooka will smoke any taper out there. Thats like saying u can pull your flats faster by hand than with a box. Facts are facts tools are faster. and pde u doing 400,000sq of board in a year isnt impressive, if thats all reg 48's then thats only 160 sheets a week. and if its stretch board then thats less. and u say u do 2 houses at a time. if u are running tools u should be running 250 -300 bds a week at least.


A reg 48 is 32sf. If I average 7700ft a week that would be 240 sheets. If I did 300 sheets a week I would have made at the very least $150,000. I wish I was that fast. 
I never said I was the fastest guy around but I thought I was doing ok. I run boxes. The only thing I don't to with a machine is tape-in.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

PrairrieDogExpress said:


> A reg 48 is 32sf. If I average 7700ft a week that would be 240 sheets. If I did 300 sheets a week I would have made at the very least $150,000. I wish I was that fast.
> I never said I was the fastest guy around but I thought I was doing ok. I run boxes. The only thing I don't to with a machine is tape-in.


I believe a regular 48 is 48 sq/ft (unless your hanging 8' ers)

You started out bashing the tools, no-one said anything about your sq/ft till you made an issue of it. 

I did a house a cpl weeks ago (me and my helper) 248 brds (12'), one cathedral two bucks high, one garage 12' high. We started tapeing it tues AM 10:30, left Fri at 3:00PM scraped, sanded(with a PC) and swept. We used auto tools(cept the cathedral, we hand taped and hand finished, and the garage, we taped with a banjo off a baker,then ran with boxes and a mud-runner with the helper wipeing off the baker).

The point is, there are a bunch of ways to do drywall, in the end it has to be done right. How you do it, and what tools you use are really re-dundant.


----------



## PrairrieDogExpress (Jan 29, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I believe a regular 48 is 48 sq/ft (unless your hanging 8' ers)
> 
> You started out bashing the tools, no-one said anything about your sq/ft till you made an issue of it.
> 
> ...


Sorry I didn't know what he meant by a reg sheet. We dont deal with #of brds here just sqft. Impressed that you got 248 brds done in 4 shorter days.
Did Tricounty mean that you should do at least 300 brds in a week with 1 guy? That would be really impressive. If that was done over the course of a yr it would be $230,000.


----------



## tricounty dwall (Apr 29, 2010)

Yea a reg sheet is 48 sq. i dont run 8s. to many butt joints. But todays economy if u do 160 sheets a week u are doing good. My point was exactly what captain said. U bashed the way we do it and acted like u was so much faster. But all in all we are all sheetrockers. We have our own ways and we were all taught different. But in the end its right whether it takes 3 days or a week to do a job. And u said earlier captain thinks he knows everything. If u read his post the first thing he says is he doesnt know it all but he will try to help. Thats what this forum is about , to bs around and help each other. If u bash someone expect it back


----------



## tricounty dwall (Apr 29, 2010)

PrairrieDogExpress said:


> Sorry I didn't know what he meant by a reg sheet. We dont deal with #of brds here just sqft. Impressed that you got 248 brds done in 4 shorter days.
> Did Tricounty mean that you should do at least 300 brds in a week with 1 guy? That would be really impressive. If that was done over the course of a yr it would be $230,000.


sorry i didnt see this first. Well back in the day me and 1 guy used to sub and we ran at least 300 - 400 a week. but if we didnt u wasnt making $$. subs were getting 5 - 6 a board. so u had to bust arse. now board count depends on the house to. Like i did one by myself this week and it was 120 brd and had a box of bead and 2 rolls of flex. It was cut up with wrapped c/o for bifolds in every closet. it took me 3 day to mud and sanded it today. but it was a long 3 day i had 32 hrs in it. But if u figure a cookie cutter ur out in half the time. So board counts vary


----------



## big billy from bc (Jul 25, 2009)

*Mcdusty you give us a bad name*

Where I'm from , the fastest taper was "white lightning"
wellllllll, fell off stilts in a garage ,hit head...done!!!!

The other sat and had a smoke with his dust...fast and all
the rest. Throat cancer.....looked like a circus freak
before he died...shame

hey mcdusty. Read this book..." The tortoiise and the 
hare"
rest in peace (with your dust and smoke)
All the best 
Billy

ps the Author is Dr Seuess


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

*puff* i love dr Seuess *puff*


----------



## taper2 (May 13, 2012)

Great read guys , i would just like to add that although everyone's methods and tools seem to be different the outcome should be the same . Or i hope !!! ok it could be the good the bad and the ugly !! but its fair to say that u put 4 tapers into a room and we would argue on the best way to do the job . U put the right tool in the wrong hands and its disaster no matter how hard they try , if a peticular combo works for you i would stick with it . The learning curve for a lot of people would slow them to a crawl and tools would fly !! lol . I firmly believe that the difference between a good job and a bad job is about 10 min no matter the tool !! What works for me may not work for others , i just know i will get the next job .


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

cazna said:


> Maybe all true, maybe not, leverage is a great thing, example-try painting a ceiling with a roller with no roller handle? hard work and slow isnt it? and your too far away to see if your making a nice job or not.
> 
> The only way to speed things up is to move faster and jump up and down off a ladder like an idiot, which you can do when your young and dumb, but as you get older this wont work so well will it??? So lets put a handle on the roller and see what happens, Wow its so much easier and faster with out having to burn all that energy and leap around and fast as you can.
> 
> ...



I can accomplish more than younger guys who are all jumpy and moving around all quick like. My goal is to accomplish as much as possible while expending as little energy as possible.

The young bull says to the old bull, hey let's run over there and f*ck one of them heffers. The old bull says to the young bull, I'm gonna walk over there and [email protected] 'em all!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Steady as she goes...:yes:


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*system's*

weird as it sounds, my system changes from job to job. what ever makes that job work. but this was fun to read, it reminds me of the last time i was in divorce court, and i mean the last time. harve


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

harvey randall said:


> weird as it sounds, my system changes from job to job. what ever makes that job work. but this was fun to read, it reminds me of the last time i was in divorce court, and i mean the last time. harve



Sometimes, I just want to **** a field full of heffers.


----------



## korby_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I don't know it all, i say that alot. I did start tapeing in 1973 with a slop-box (predecessor to the super-taper).
> 
> I have hand-taped,run a slop-box, banjo,and bazoka.
> 
> ...


I agree 100% on everything you post. Some methods you post get me scratching my head until I try them. These two guys don't have a clue but isn't everyone the best and the fastest over the Internet.


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

korby_17 said:


> I agree 100% on everything you post. Some methods you post get me scratching my head until I try them. These two guys don't have a clue but isn't everyone the best and the fastest over the Internet.


 
I can make a living by hanging flat boards made of gypsum and paper on studs, then making them all look like one piece by smearing them with a compound made of gypsum. I'm a f#kcing rockstar!


----------



## pjwooly (Aug 5, 2012)

cazna said:


> Thats pretty much how it goes, you have to get a little pushy (just slightly sugestive) with the other trades and tell them how much they will hold you up if they do some things at certian times, everyones just trying to make a living so you cant be to arogant about it, they soon get the message a figure out what you need, if you dont get an arogant arse hole that is, Im same as the Capt, flats butts on day one, then corners angles on day two then i get the hopper out and do battle with the skinny corners and use the internal beads to deal them out. then around it all again. You guys can keep your ciggys, yuk,
> 
> ```
> i suppose you dont even wear a mask for sanding either and suck all that in too??
> ...


 Thats the funiest part tho,they do wear masks."smoking's ok but i damned if i'm gonna breath that dust in":yes:


----------



## Whosnxt1776 (Oct 4, 2012)

Most of our houses are 300 boards. Dad and I can tape one with a bazooka in 5 to 7 hours depending on how much high stuff. We have 4 contractors who put out about 1 to 2 houses a week right now. It has been much higher and lower with the economy. We have our other crew do the ones we cant get to. 

Dad runs the bazooka, although I can. I wipe and roll and glaze the tape and do the corners. Then He will tape what I cant reach off stilts on the scafolds. 

The next day we will box all the joints, put the bead on and run em and put on the no coat and run it and hit the screws. I wipe down behind the box and fill in the butts. We both do the bead and I do most of the no coat. Dad just likes to run the tools I can run all of them. 

The next day we will have our easy day of the week and just run the angles. When we arrive Dad starts mixing as I grab a pole sander to know off the angles ahead of the angle box. Then I get on my stilts and start pulling corners behind the angle head. and we will hit the screws again and any deep shrinkage from the bed coat. 

The next day I start by "brushing the house off" by hitting all the flats,butts, and bead with the porter cable sander. Then we box, bead, no coat, and hand skim all the angles and corners, and then the nails. 

The next day we sand that bitch lol.

And if its not summer we have the heater in there at night drying it out. The contractors around here dont like to give more than 5 days.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Whosnxt1776 said:


> Most of our houses are 300 boards. Dad and I can tape one with a bazooka in 5 to 7 hours depending on how much high stuff. We have 4 contractors who put out about 1 to 2 houses a week right now. It has been much higher and lower with the economy. We have our other crew do the ones we cant get to.
> 
> Dad runs the bazooka, although I can. I wipe and roll and glaze the tape and do the corners. Then He will tape what I cant reach off stilts on the scafolds.
> 
> ...


:blink: So you just running the box ONCE? 

What size box? :huh:


----------



## Whosnxt1776 (Oct 4, 2012)

Mudshark said:


> :blink: So you just running the box ONCE?
> 
> What size box? :huh:


 
No...we run a 8 then a 10 northstars. We box the day after taping and the day after running the angles.


----------



## charlesdumar (Apr 21, 2012)

Why do you hand skim the angles after you boxed them? Just curious


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Whosnxt1776 said:


> The next day I start by "brushing the house off" by hitting all the flats,butts, and bead with the porter cable sander. Then we box, bead, no coat, and hand skim all the angles and corners, and then the nails.


You will half to explain this statement to Moose boy, he wont understand what your talking about:whistling2:


----------



## Whosnxt1776 (Oct 4, 2012)

charlesdumar said:


> Why do you hand skim the angles after you boxed them? Just curious



We hand skim them with thin mud to fill in any fish eyes and imperfections. Also the get the corners nice and pretty. Also so there are no "tool marks" if you know what I mean. Also makes sanding easier. You can just fly with the sander over the angles because there is not a tool ridge after hand skimming. Then after hand sanding there is no touch up needed.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

2bjr's and my system

-first I wake up ,some where between 7 and 10 in the morning, and lite a smoke
-then I go on DWT, to see what the kiwi's and Aussies said over night.
-then I go to the bathroom
-Go back on DWT, and reply to the mean and nasty things the Aussies and kiwi's said about me on DWT
-go to the bathroom again
-read the paper online for a bit, in case I half to go to the bathroom again.......
-Go to the bathroom again
-Head out to work, stop at local coffee shop, to get coffee for average 45 minute drive to work
-Get to London, stop at Timmies, get coffee and maple Cinnamon bacon breakfast sandwich.
-get to job, eat breakfast, read paper on cellphone, wait for 2bjr to arrive
-2bjr arrives, finish drinking coffee, pretend to listen to 2bjr well he talks, as I read news paper.
-Enter house, sit have another smoke, wait for 2bjr to start whining for another coffee.
-Go get another coffee
-Sit, have coffee, pretend to listen to 2bjr again
-Start working
-After hour and a half of working, time to get lunch
-Go get lunch and coffee
-Eat lunch in van, read paper online, pretend to listen to 2bjr again.
-Go back to work
-Then I flip out:furious:, b/c nothing has got done all morning/day, so we race around like 2 chickens with their heads chopped off until 8 or 9 at night.

That is our system every day, no matter what system were doing. Our DWC has only caught us working once


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

:lol::lol::lol::laughing:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I start by going to the job the day before sure that theres heat and a water supply. Then check to make sure all the sheetrock is hung and all the screws are set. That and checking to make sure scraps are disgarded and floors are clean. Then if its ok. Go ahead and arrange for supplies to be shipped on site. Set up baker staging if needed. Set up dehumidifier and leave.

Day 2 Tape all butts, flats, angles then screws. 2nd Coat all flats with durabond. Install No coat and bead with durabond.

Day 3 Coat Bead, butts ,screws, angles . 

Day 4 Finish coat all butts seams screws and angles

Day 5 Sand and get paid


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> 2bjr's and my system
> 
> -first I wake up ,some where between 7 and 10 in the morning, and lite a smoke
> -then I go on DWT, to see what the kiwi's and Aussies said over night.
> ...










I enjoyed that...atleast you're honest about yourself..


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

McDusty said:


> Against my better judgement, at risk of some of you haters and eye rollers out there, i'm going to tell you my system and see what your system is.
> 
> let's say the house in question is a 7,000 board foot house (approx 700sq meter). 8' ceiling, 150' of square bead, boarded by professionals. no straight-flex/no-coat. in other words, a gravy house.
> 
> ...


 
what about your clean up time with your super taper...dont you get mud all over you...no clean up time ?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> what about your clean up time with your super taper...dont you get mud all over you...no clean up time ?


wow old post and on reply and...
bust out the super taper wow
and if you just put water in you tube and you think its claen
I will stop there:whistling2:


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

cleanup:

- super taper gets a light brush down then thrown into a rubbermaid with 1" of water in it. takes 10 seconds. 
- no, i don't get covered in mud. why would I? and even if I did, big deal. I love mud. 
- suck water in and out of the tube 3 times, brush the end. clean enough for me, tube works fine, no chunks. 

icerock, we don't need your facetious remarks or your terrible attitude.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

McDusty said:


> cleanup:
> 
> - super taper gets a light brush down then thrown into a rubbermaid with 1" of water in it. takes 10 seconds.
> - no, i don't get covered in mud. why would I? and even if I did, big deal. I love mud.
> ...


can you run fiberfuse I it ...or dose it rip ...will the mud get hard before you pull it out of the bucket 
and if you tube don't come apart and it smell like dirty water out of the handle hole....there is mold in there. and sorry if I hurt you


----------



## forestbhoy (Jun 16, 2013)

We get 2 days to tape an house for a 2 bedder and 3 for a ,,well,, 3/4 bedder. God knows what system you have got,you just adjust it for the circumstances you have to work in as far as I can see.:yes:


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Day 1 tape in walls then ceilings then corners with mud box and roller take excess with 4" knife staple bead and first coat them and screws 10" all joints box end of the day 

Day 2 second coat bead and screws 12"box flats do 3 ways and second coat butts by hand

Day 3finish internals by hand top coat bead and butts and any other patches ready for sanding scrap and sweep floors 
Come back in two days and sand might have missed something in this post so don't blow my head off please that's with me boss and apprentice start at 7am halfa for smoko at about 1130 and knock off about 2 230 most days and boss has about 5 smokes a day non for me tho


----------

